# 07/03/08



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

We went for a few hours last night ended up with 13. Visability was pretty bad in most places we went. Worked hard for these fish.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Nice mess of flatties..:hungry :letsdrink


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice group of fish indeed.

I take it those are the hps lights people speak of?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

nope, just regular halogen lights.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Very nice box of fish. Congrats,,,great report.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice mess of fish! thanks for the report and :takephoto


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Its been tough with rain/wind lately as far as the water clarity goes. At least you were able to get a good mess!!!


----------



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

I look pissed off or just hung over.


----------



## Dan deGraaf (Feb 10, 2008)

that big flounder had about a 6'' red fish in his stomach


----------

